# A strange development indeed ...



## nigelpen (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Vizsla team,

My boy Tyler is now 8 months old and apart from a sprained foot from some over boisterous playing he's been doing great. Good toilet training, good crate training, good recall and ..... loose lead walking is still a work in progress - haha! 

Anyway, three nights ago i put him in his crate and he started crying about 2 hours later. I let him out thinking toilet (unusual but thought maybe sore tummy or something). He shot out the door, went toilet and then wouldn't go back in his crate. I shut the door and left him outside and read a chapter of my book thinking he would realise that being inside in a crate would be better option but not really - he stayed on his outside mat. I got him in the crate and about 2 hours later let him out again and he went outside and this time spent the rest of the night outside! 

The last two nights i decided not to play and just ignored the crying. 

It's not bad. Not as bad as the first night but has just started out of the blue. Any ideas? Is this just a little phase? Nothing else has changed in his behaviour or routine.

Any suggestions? Anyone else seen this before? Shall I just sit it out?

Thanks!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Growing pains, maybe? How's his crate working out lately---still fits him comfortably? Might he like more padding (those little elbows are sharp!), or perhaps just some more room? If all seems right with his crate world, then maybe just wait it out---dextersmom recently had a similar situation and found that ignoring the nonsense put a stop to it. Perhaps you could try a long-lasting treat like a frozen kong that will still be entertaining enough to keep him occupied when he wakes up.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine occasionally will get up during the night. Most of the time its to potty, but I have had them just want a drink of water. If I let them take care of their business, then straight back to the crate, I have no problem. If I let them stay out, or come to bed with me, they will be waking me up the next night for more of the same. So I would let him out to potty on leash if he starts barking during the night, and then put him back in the crate. No loving up on him or having fun. It will take two or three nights of doing this, before he figures out it not worth waking you up.

If it make you feel any better, most of us have done this at one time or another. Then paid the price by being woke up the next night.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes, we just went through this ourselves and it also started out of the blue. I also thought he needed something legit and felt bad because I initially didn't let him out (and then he got so upset he knocked over his water, made a huge mess and then had a reason to be worked up). I couldn't ever figure out if there was something he needed in the first place though.

It ended up continuing over the course of a couple weeks, semi-consistently. Totally my fault, as the first couple of nights it happened, I ended up letting him sleep in our bed or cuddle on the couch. It was impossible to get him into the crate once I let him out. He figured out that game really quickly and it just got worse. He was mostly fine crating during the day but definitely wanted in the bed at night. Eventually I got him some tablets that contained l-tryptophan (like in turkey) to make him sleepy. That helped break the cycle too, because he couldn't keep his eyes open at bedtime and was nice and relaxed. I think they also sell melatonin for dogs.

My advice to you - just don't let him out of the crate in the first place. Make sure he's gotten in a good potty and let him cry it out like you did as a pup. It only took an hour or so barking/crying for a couple of nights for our guy to get over it again.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,28714.msg208058.html#msg208058

If it helps!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

And just to give you one more thing to think about - remember to periodically check for environmental changes. Things like drafts in places that used to be comfortable, squeals and other noises coming from heat vents, Christmas lights flashing through a normally dark window, college kids arriving home late at night all disturb the routines of various senses in our vigilant pups. 

If you do identify a cause, please post it. Static electricity was a sneaky consideration I learned about from others on the forum.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

jld640 said:


> If you do identify a cause, please post it. Static electricity was a sneaky consideration I learned about from others on the forum.


Yes! I just had this problem today. Dexter got a new bed for Christmas and I *tried* to give it to him this morning. Same bed he already has, just no holes  Cue 30 minute battle to go in the crate (which, contrary to these recent threads, is not normal for him). I also vacuumed and wiped down his crate tray this morning and he was not happy about it. The new bed shocked me when I reached in, so I'm not sure if it was that or just the different smell. But they really are particular little creatures!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie really hates those static electricity shocks. They have actually made him scream in pain. Poor guy!! I rushed him to the vet a couple of times before I figured this out. Duh! ???

Anyway, you can buy this stuff that comes in a spray can called "Static Guard", and it really helps to cut down on the shocks. Also, when you wash your dog's bedding, use a good unscented fabric softener, which will cut down on the shocks. 

_p.s. Just to be clear... I'm not suggesting that you spray Static Guard directly on your dog. Just spray his bed and other furniture he uses. I guess you could also spray a little on his brush before you brush him._


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

For static, one can also take a scant amount of fabric softener and put it in a sprayer with water and spray that on carpet or fabric to eliminate the problem.

Bill


----------



## nigelpen (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone. He seems to have settled - he definitely doesn't run in like he used to but the crying has stopped! I am actually going to get him a bigger crate also because this one is - as pointed out above - possibly going to be too small soon. Boy, they grow fast. It doesn't (and wasn't) that long ago that i remember having to have a divider in there!!


----------

